# RHI - Red Hill Minerals



## aidbish (19 March 2007)

Anyone got any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Mousie (19 March 2007)

*Re: RHI - Redhill Iron*



			
				aidbish said:
			
		

> Anyone got any thoughts on this one?




Just my   here people,

When I see statements like the above I'm thinking: why don't you share your own opinion/contribution to get things flowing? Please don't start a thread for the sake of starting a thread; if you want someone to respond with their thoughts then start out with your own. If I offend anyone, let me put on record that this is strictly not my intention; it's just that when I click on a thread I expect to see something informative. If I've got something to say I'd say it; if not I'd keep my counsel.

Peace out...


----------



## aidbish (19 March 2007)

*Re: RHI - Redhill Iron*

No offence taken.
Just asking because mother-in-law has some of them as she was talking about them.


----------



## rhen (16 July 2008)

*Re: RHI - Redhill Iron*

Went looking for buying by directors and found the table below for RHI. Neil has spent over $1M on a share company that *technically* looks and smells like a dog???? He certainly doesn't appear to be worried about timing. What does this tell us?
At the moment there are 4 prospective buyers for 9000 units and 22 sellers for 83000 units.
I do not own any shares in RHI.


----------



## michael_selway (16 July 2008)

*Re: RHI - Redhill Iron*



rhen said:


> Went looking for buying by directors and found the table below for RHI. Neil has spent over $1M on a share company that *technically* looks and smells like a dog???? He certainly doesn't appear to be worried about timing. What does this tell us?
> At the moment there are 4 prospective buyers for 9000 units and 22 sellers for 83000 units.
> I do not own any shares in RHI.




Hey this stock has done quite nicely over the last 24 months!

Does anyone know when they plan to start production and the expected mine life at full production?

thx

MS

*Red Hill Iron Limited (RHI) is a minerals exploration company focused in the Pilbara region of Western Australia. Red Hill Iron Limited (RHI) has assembled portfolio of Exploration Licences in the western margin of the Pilbara Province. The tenement group is prospective for iron ore, gold and base metals.*


----------



## grace (16 July 2008)

*Re: RHI - Redhill Iron*



michael_selway said:


> Hey this stock has done quite nicely over the last 24 months!
> 
> Does anyone know when they plan to start production and the expected mine life at full production?
> 
> ...




Not a dog at all, to respond to the post above yours.  Responsible for holding some very nice DSO quantities.  Look at AQA's company announcements, you will see that the majority of the 500 million tonne of iron ore they are planning on mining (is it 2011?) was on RHI's ground.  RHI free carried to mining etc.

Not a dog at all in my opinion.  Just another one of GIR's little babies learning how to walk.


----------



## rhen (16 July 2008)

*Re: RHI - Redhill Iron*

Sorry if I offended but I did say *technically*. I have no interest *fundamentally* in RHI. I did feel after I had written my comment that I should have included _at the moment_. However, most experienced ASFers would take that as a given.
It appears that the market is in agreement with my post, *today* at least.

Bought Van Tharp today. "Trade Your Way ..." 2nd Ed.
Wonder what he would have said? 

regards
rhen


----------



## frugal.rock (2 June 2021)

My record... dredging up a 13 year no post thread.
Looks tightly held and thinly traded...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> My record... dredging up a 13 year no post thread.
> Looks tightly held and thinly traded...



but this will likely no longer be the case. MIN to buy 40% stake in Red Hill Iron tenements, and combine it with the May acquisition of Aurizon's  stake in the Australian Premium Iron (API) joint venture, to push for a new hub in West Pilbara.

Mineral Resources Managing Director Chris Ellison said: 


> _“We are pleased to have reached agreement with Red Hill Iron to acquire its participating interest in RHIOJV. The transaction is in line with our strategy to build own and operate infrastructure assets to unlock stranded iron ore deposits in the Pilbara and build a long-life, sustainable iron ore business exporting out of Onslow.” _





> _“The RHIOJV holds a sizeable iron ore Mineral Resource in a strategically significant location in the West Pilbara. MRL’s proposed acquisition of RHI’s participating interest in the RHIOJV will enhance the Company’s iron ore footprint in the West Pilbara as we progress our Ashburton Hub development.” _





> _“We look forward to joining the RHIOJV and working constructively with the other partners to deliver value for all stakeholders.”_




RHI has gone from 30c to $1.10 in the last few months. Where it goes on Monday will be interesting.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> RHI has gone from 30c to $1.10 in the last few months. Where it goes on Monday will be interesting.



Phenomenal!
Whodathunkitwoodgosofar!
Nice for holders...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Phenomenal!
> Whodathunkitwoodgosofar!



and this is a deal:



> _Mineral Resources has agreed to pay $200 million up front for a 40 per cent stake in a large package of undeveloped iron ore tenements in the West Pilbara. Mineral Resources will pay a further $200 million if iron ore from those tenements is ever put on a ship, plus a further royalty on each tonne produced._






> _The $400 million deal with Red Hill Iron (RHI) dwarfs the $66 million market capitalisation of RHI and highlights Mr Ellison’s *determination to create a major new mining province *to serve the port he plans to build at Ashburton, near Onslow._




It is the second time in two months that Mineral Resources has acquired iron ore interests in the same part of the West Pilbara. In late May a subsidiary of Mineral Resources bought rail giant Aurizon’s 7.5 per cent indirect stake in the Australian Premium Iron (API) joint venture. This deal gives Mineral Resources a 40 per cent stake in tenements that are 60 per cent owned by API; meaning Mr Ellison’s company effectively has two stakes in the tenements worth a total of 44.5 per cent.

-_ too bad Fe is tanking; well below $200_


----------



## System (6 December 2022)

On December 5th, 2022, Red Hill Iron Limited changed its name to Red Hill Minerals Limited.


----------

